# 12 volts fijo con supresor de picos



## antonio perez (Oct 26, 2006)

hola amigos, tengo un cpu que es alimentado con 12 volts de cd. pero lo quiero conectar a mi auto. el problema es que con las variaciones de voltaje y los picos  que genera el auto se ve afectada la mother board del cpu. me han dicho que con un varistor y un diodo zener se puede solucionar el problema y estos eliminarian los picos y las variaciones de voltaje y mantendrian los 12 volts fijos. pero no se la configuracion de los dispositivos y desconozco los valores que debe de llevar los componenetes.
alguien tiene la configuracion o el diagrama adecuado para solucionar este problema, 

la bateria de mi auto genera 12 volts de cd, el cpu requiere de 12 volts de cd a 2 amp.

saludos 
gracias.


----------



## BUSHELL (Oct 26, 2006)

En realidad, un auto en funcionamiento no arroja 12 V, sino 13.5 o 13.8 voltios. Aunque no soy un experto ni nada por el estilo, se me hace que la fuente del pc tiene reguladores internos que aseguran los voltajes correctos para la mother board. Pero no me creas, quizà alguien te ayude mejor


----------



## antonio perez (Oct 26, 2006)

efectivamente, pero he notado que los capacitores de la mother board se inflan despues de un sierto tiempo (meses), entonces es caracteristica que hay voltaje de mas y algunos picos,
entonces necesito mantener el voltaje a 12 y que no halla variaciones. he penzado en la opcion de un regulador, pero es muy poca la diferencia de voltaje para que lo pueda aplicar,  o si alguien tiene una mejor solucion que me pueda ayudar?


saludos 
 y gracias.


----------



## JV (Oct 26, 2006)

Efectivamente no sirve poner un regulador. Lo que indicaste de colocar varistor y zener es correcto antonio, yo te diria que si pones entre 12V y masa lo siguiente:

varistor 12V (o el valor que consigas hacia arriba)
zener 12V
capacitor ceramico 100nF
capacitor electrolitico 10uF 16V

se te deberia tal vez no solucionar pero si reducir considerablemente. 

En la pagina:

http://www.unicrom.com/Tut_reg_con_zener.asp

vas a encontrar como calcular la resistencia limitadora para el zener.


----------



## scrrr (Sep 18, 2008)

Tengo una inquietud muy parecida Sucede q esta vez la tension pueda ser de 220vac o y lo q se quiere es es que no se generen picos de corriente ni de tension ............
Cómo hago para eliminarlos o por lo menos casi eliminarlos? 

En industria es muy frecuente q se paren algunas máquinas en especial las circuiterías electrónicas para el control de potencia

En que parte de mis etapas pondré esos filtros contra picos


----------



## kirohtoli (Sep 22, 2008)

yo también estoy buscando una respuesta para lo que planteó scrrr.
tengo que diseñar una fuente para un circuito chico que trabajara en un lugar en que la alimentación es muy mala (variaciones y picos de voltaje).


----------

